# need advice on a good reptile waterfall



## TheSmellyPong (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi all, im looking at getting a large reptile waterfall. Has anyone any advice on which would be the best for value and quality?

Cheers


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

make your own, get a little small pump, 1 of them that can even work at low level like couple of mm if the water drops low, design your own water fall, or a piece of bark, drill a hole through it, bobs your uncle. depends how you going to set it up, mine is a large cat litter tray for there pool, a little pump thats inside the pool itself, bit of hosing running from there, to 1 of them wooden things looking like a large cane from a garden centre, is the water fall. can be seen on my thread in sig. or you can build 1 in the viv and have a false floor at bottom, so it don't ruin your viv and thats where all the water ends up like a resovoir and the pump also hidden down there which pumps it back upto where ever your waterfall or water feature maybe..


----------



## TheSmellyPong (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheers buddy

Kind regards, Guy


----------



## TheSmellyPong (Feb 14, 2009)

Anybody else with any ideas??


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

the exo terra ones are good, and the large comes with a fogger to.


----------

